# اجهزة السيطرة النوعية في مصانع الادوية



## م احمد السامرئي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يرجى مساعدتي باعطائي اي معلومات عن الاجهزة المختبرية في مصانع الأدوية جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bmeadil (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم باشمهندس احمد 
ما نوع المعلومات التى تريد ان تعرفها عن اجهزة السيطرة النوعية فى مصاتع الادوية هل تقصد اجهزة المختبر ام تقصد اجهزة الانتاج , بالنسبة لاجهزة المختبر حسب نوع خط الانتاج توجد الاجهزة , عموما توجد اجهزة مشتركة فى اغلب مصانع الادوية مثل:
1- جهاز HPLC 
2- جهاز UV -Spectrophotometer 
3- جهاز pH meter 
4 - الموازين
اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت على اسلئتك . وانا فى الخدمة لاى استفسار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106286.html


----------

